# Patent: Canon RF 85mm f/1.4L USM (IS?)



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered an optical formula patent for a Canon RF 85mm f/1.4L USM. Canon has already released two 85mm lenses in the form of the terrific RF 85mm f/1.2L USM and the affordable RF 85mm f/2 IS STM.
> I think there is only a market for an RF 85mm f/1.4L USM lens if it comes with lens image stabilization. For the moment, I can’t see this being an imminent release, as other areas of the RF lineup still need to be addressed, but I’d say it’s possible such a lens could come our way in the distant future.
> Japan Patent 2021-081531
> *Canon RF 85mm f/1.4 embodiment 1*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## privatebydesign (May 27, 2021)

The EF 85 f1.4 L IS seemed very well received, I’m sure an RF version would too.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (May 27, 2021)

RF 85mm F1.4L IS? Yeeees please 
I read so many great things about the EF version that I'm about to pick up a used copy. I thought I'd get the RF 85mm F2 and figured I'd love it since in my opinion the RF 35mm F1.8 is great, but someone I didn't like it as much so I decided not to get it. So an RF 85mm F1.4 would be very tempting, although I can't see that one being released before 2023 (or maybe even later)


----------



## Exploreshootshare (May 27, 2021)

"Canon has already released two 85mm lenses in the form of the terrific RF 85mm f/1.2L USM and the affordable RF 85mm f/2 IS STM."

Shouldn´t it be three 85mm lenses? 85mm F1.2, 85mm F1.2 DS, 85mm F2


----------



## Rocksthaman (May 27, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The EF 85 f1.4 L IS seemed very well received, I’m sure an RF version would too.


Still my favorite lens. Can’t wait.


----------



## Ozarker (May 27, 2021)

Well, wouldn't there be a market if it released at $800-$1,000 less than the Rf 85mm f/1.2L? Even if no IS?


----------



## lexptr (May 27, 2021)

Hopefully it will be just like the EF 85 f1.4L IS. I think many will prefer it over f1.2 version for being cheaper, lighter, smaller and stabilized, while still very fast and L-quality.


----------



## BadHorse (May 28, 2021)

I'm dying to spend money on a 1.4 -- something under 1kg and sharper than the F2 would be perfect!


----------



## syder (May 28, 2021)

If IBIS is going to be a standard feature on R bodies moving forwards it's hard to see why this would need IS - it would add to weight and cost without offering that much benefit as not many people will be taking long exposure portraits.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (May 28, 2021)

Given the absurd price of the 85 f/1.2 lenses in Australia, I'd take this any day and no doubt it'll be 200g lighter at least.


----------



## Ozarker (May 28, 2021)

syder said:


> If IBIS is going to be a standard feature on R bodies moving forwards it's hard to see why this would need IS - it would add to weight and cost without offering that much benefit as not many people will be taking long exposure portraits.


What????


----------



## Daner (May 28, 2021)

Sign me up. I like my RF 85 f/2 better than the EF 85 f/1.8 that it replaced, but I would be very happy to upgrade to an RF 85 f/1.4L with IS.

I made an offer on a used EF 85 f/1.4L IS earlier this week, but someone else beat me to it.


----------



## edoorn (May 28, 2021)

BadHorse said:


> I'm dying to spend money on a 1.4 -- something under 1kg and sharper than the F2 would be perfect!


FWIW, the EF 1.4 is not that much sharper than the F/2. If sharper at all..

Used to have the EF 1.4, and when I got the RF f/2 I did a comparison: https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4527565

In terms of bokeh the EF is more pleasing.

I did eventually sold off the EF 1.4 (in particular because I already have the RF 50 1.2) but would consider looking at an RF 1.4 if it would come to life. I bet it would be a step up in IQ over the EF version, while keeping the nice rendering capabilities.


----------



## Quackator (May 28, 2021)

My problem with Canon's 85 lenses was always the minimum focus distance.
10 centimeters (four inches) too long for me.


----------



## sobrien (May 28, 2021)

This would be a definite buy for me if it lands at a similar price to the EF version.

Disagree with this: "_I think there is only a market for an RF 85mm f/1.4L USM lens if it comes with lens image stabilization_"

Majority of the market for this lens in the years to come with have bodies with IBIS. I understand that 85mm is a focal length where IBIS is still reasonably effective and like others have said 2 or 3 stops, which is a very conservative estimate, would do just fine for photos of living/moving subjects.


----------



## Aaron D (May 28, 2021)

It would be so good to see a series of f1.4 primes! Kinda wish Canon had started there and _then_ expanded out to the kick-ass fringe... 

I like Nikon's L-esque f/1.8 series for build and optics, even if they do look like big socket wrenches.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (May 28, 2021)

I would love to see some other focal lengths getting priority before hitting a lens that is covered by 3 primes and 2-5 zooms. It feels like on mirrorless you have more options than necessary for 12mm to 100mm and then it just dries up.


----------



## Rivermist (May 28, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> I would love to see some other focal lengths getting priority before hitting a lens that is covered by 3 primes and 2-5 zooms. It feels like on mirrorless you have more options than necessary for 12mm to 100mm and then it just dries up.


Yes, the much-promised RF 70-135 L f:2.0 comes to mind. While most probably more expensive than the down payment on a decent car, this lens would replace both an 85mm L prime and an 135mm L prime, with the added benefit of all the focal distances in-between and expanding down to 70mm. For portrait this is the holy grail, you can't be constantly moving back and forth nor is it practical to change lenses when the subject is at that "just right" point in time. Such a lens would be the motivation to move to an IBIS body (so far all my RF glass has IS so there has been no hurry).


----------



## drhuffman87 (May 28, 2021)

BadHorse said:


> I'm dying to spend money on a 1.4 -- something under 1kg and sharper than the F2 would be perfect!


I agree the 1.4 will be an appealing option due to the USM motor, increased aperture size, and weather sealing. However, your definition of sharpness seems to be absurd, as I regularly use my F2 to cut aircraft carriers in half.


----------



## BadHorse (May 29, 2021)

drhuffman87 said:


> I agree the 1.4 will be an appealing option due to the USM motor, increased aperture size, and weather sealing. However, your definition of sharpness seems to be absurd, as I regularly use my F2 to cut aircraft carriers in half.


Ha! I guess I should say "compared to my RF 70-200mm 2.8" -- the F2 isn't a clear enough upgrade. The 1.2 is definitely sharper but...


----------



## drhuffman87 (May 29, 2021)

BadHorse said:


> Ha! I guess I should say "compared to my RF 70-200mm 2.8" -- the F2 isn't a clear enough upgrade. The 1.2 is definitely sharper but...


Now that I know you have the 70-200mm 2.8 I fully understand where you're coming from!


----------



## H. Jones (May 29, 2021)

Honestly though, if Canon pulls off 8 stops of IBIS with the unstabilized RF 85mm F/1.2, why even bother with IS? We know from Canon that the larger aperture lenses (28-70, 85mm 1.2, 50mm 1.2) give IBIS more room to work, which gives better stabilization.

Consider that the EF 85mm F/1.4L IS had to literally have the IS unit from the **400mm F/2.8** just to have IS with such a wide aperture. I'm sure the IS unit is one of the most, if not the most, expensive parts of the EF 85mm F/1.4L IS.

If Canon has the 85mm F/2 IS for $600, and the RF 85mm F/1.2L for ~$2500, I think they could easily make a $1100-1300 RF 85mm F/1.4L. If someone really wanted mechanical IS in the lens, they could always use the EF version. If this was the case, I could see the RF version being released for cheaper, than the EF version, since it wouldn't have IS built in.


----------



## koenkooi (May 29, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly though, if Canon pulls off 8 stops of IBIS with the unstabilized RF 85mm F/1.2, why even bother with IS? We know from Canon that the larger aperture lenses (28-70, 85mm 1.2, 50mm 1.2) give IBIS more room to work, which gives better stabilization.[..]


When comparing video clips shot with the [email protected] and the RF85 F/2 on an R5, the footage from the 85 looks a lot smoother. I haven't noticed a difference with still images, I haven't needed slow shutter speeds in a while now.


----------



## dirtyvu (May 30, 2021)

I own the ef 85mm 1.4 and it's my favorite lens of all my lenses. The first lens I got that made people go wow was my EF 85mm 1.8. I had the 50mm 1.8 and no one thought my images were special. I also had a EF 15-30 Tamron 2.8. Same thing. After using the 85 1.8, I was itching to upgrade it because it wasn't the sharpest lens, didn't have IS, etc. I tried the 70-200 2.8. Didn't really like it. I borrowed my friend's EF 85 1.2 and thought I would like it because of how expensive it was and how people raved about it. But I hated it. It was so hard for me to get sharp images. I thought the focusing was way too slow. It didn't have IS. And it was so friggin expensive.

And then the EF 85 1.4 came out and it was affordable. It was tack sharp. It focused quickly. It had image stabilization. And it's still my go-to lens for my Canon EOS R5.

I sooooo want the RF 85 1.2 but its atmospheric pricing makes me think I would love the RF 85 1.4. We'll see. I don't want slight improvements in going from EF 1.4 to RF 1.4. I know there would be quicker focusing, not needing an adapter, etc. But I guess I can just save up for the 85 1.2...


----------



## Pixel (May 30, 2021)

I'm good with my EF version for now.


----------



## avoidingconcrete (Jun 1, 2021)

Same as a lot of the others on here, the 85mm f/1.4 is one of my favorites. I don't think I would change even if an RF version came out because it's so good.


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Jun 1, 2021)

We have two EF 85L 1.4's and one RF 85 Macro. Independent of image quality, I would add an RF 85 1.4 if ...

1. it weighs under 1,000 grams (ideally closer to 750)
2. the barrel width is 90mm or under (not the odd handling and wrong-sized 100+mm fat barrels Canon's been releasing that pinch your finger room)


----------



## LeeBabySimms (Jun 1, 2021)

Quackator said:


> My problem with Canon's 85 lenses was always the minimum focus distance.
> 10 centimeters (four inches) too long for me.


The RF 85 Macro is miracle on this score. Lovely images - perfect for travel and life journaling


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Jun 2, 2021)

Oh thank goodness! There’s only 17 lenses in the RF Lens lineup right now, 8 primes, and 3 of them are 85mm primes. More 85s is definitely the gap that needs to be filled right now.


----------



## drhuffman87 (Jun 2, 2021)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> Oh thank goodness! There’s only 17 lenses in the RF Lens lineup right now, 8 primes, and 3 of them are 85mm primes. More 85s is definitely the gap that needs to be filled right now.


Hopefully they release a 1.6 as well so we can make more YouTube videos arguing about which lens takes the best pictures of test charts.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 2, 2021)

drhuffman87 said:


> Hopefully they release a 1.6 as well so we can make more YouTube videos arguing about which lens takes the best pictures of test charts.


Don't forget the urgent need for an f/1.8.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 13, 2021)

My favourite portrait lenses in the EF mount are the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS USM II and the EF 85mm F1.4L IS USM. The quality of the images from the 85mm F1.4L on my Canon 5DS are amazing so without question I would buy a RF version with my R6 and EOS R I’m not interested in the 1.2 both size and cost are too much for me.


----------

